# How to mix 'Cardinal Red'



## catlover25

I haven't painted in a few years and my experience is limited. I am trying to paint a cardinal for a Christmas gift (I know it won't be finished) but can't get the color right. I am trying to use the reds I have now. I first used Alizarin Crimson with some Cadmium Yellow Pale Hue but that didn't work . Then I mixed Cadmium Red Deep with the Cad. Yellow and that looks better but not really seems right either. I also added some Burnt Sienna I think to darken it to see if that would help. I would appreciate any suggestions. I don't want to have to go out today and buy anything else if I don't have to. Thanks!!


----------



## TerryCurley

I see no one answered this thread. That's discouraging. I was hopping I stumbled on a forum that people actually used. I just finished some Cardinals and I used Alixanrin Red as the main color, with a touch of Raw Umber for the shadow areas and a mix of the red and Yellow Ochre for the parts facing the light (maybe a touch of white in it too). Being new at this painting stuff I'm probably less particular of the color than you, but to me it looks good. I'd post a picture but haven't figured out how yet.


----------

